# Loose lips..



## Ant (Mar 13, 2013)

Will my girl grow into her lips? 









She has rather big lips! I cant remember either of my previous GSD's had quite so big.
Indy is 6 months and 27kgs now, when she shakes her head you can hear the top lips flapping. Feeding her some apple, the bottom lip drips like a tap!
I think those loose rubbery lips are gorgeous..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet picture!
Those are called loose flews. I don't think she will grow out of them.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I Love those! Both Kaiser and Gypsy had lips like those.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

My pup has them. It's not the lip. It's the build of her jaw. Perfectly normal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

